# X1600 add voltage controls please



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2006)

In ATi tool please add X1600 voltage controls please, or is it impossible to do?


----------



## powerup (Aug 30, 2006)

sam here to. I own a Powercolor X1600Pro AGP 512MB and I would like to say voltage controls in ATI tool for the 1K's. If you can though


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2006)

So,  me and you the only ones wanting this added?


----------



## powerup (Aug 30, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> So,  me and you the only ones wanting this added?



looks like it. It would be nice if it had voltage options for the card Than this 100mhz overclock (500MHZ -> 600MHZ) would be more if there was more voltage


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

I know, I bought a Zalman(I need to drill some holes in it to make it fit), but I think I could go even higher on stock if I had votage controls. I hit 75 and things go hay wire on my His.


Ahh you have the Powercoler Bios add on. I have looked all over the net for that Bios, I thought about flashing my HIs with it. Even tho that might be a bad Idea, I thoght about doing it anyhow.


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2006)

ya know, the x1600 *more than likely* can't be controlled for voltages... I think that's only for the higher-end cards... kindof like how with the x850xt's you can control the memory timings but for x700pro's you can't (well, for all I know anyway)


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 31, 2006)

well its only the high end cards as they run to hot as is...

and slater you can control timings on almost any mainstream card


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> I know, I bought a Zalman(I need to drill some holes in it to make it fit), but I think I could go even higher on stock if I had votage controls. I hit 75 and things go hay wire on my His.


And I need to re-arrange the capacitor on my x1600pro 512MB AGP in order for the capacitor not touching or lifting my zalman VF900CU-LED on one side and make the cooler contact with GPU not perfect  .  

That's mean I need to remove zalman GPU cooler from board again, clean up the GPU from silicone grease, re-solder the capacitor (lucky I have degree in electronics), remove the capacitor from board, solder a wire on board, put capacitor in horizontal position to the board, solder the wire to the capacitor, put Silicone grease on GPU, put back the zalman GPU cooler to the board again.

I love the voltage control function to be added.  But, I think x1600 series doesn't support voltage control via software (or bios).  I might be wrong, but I have read someone do hardware voltage modification on x1600pro in the web.  But I can't recall it where.  I'll post the link if I found it.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

I found it:
http://sg.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=3710

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Slater (Aug 31, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> And I need to re-arrange the capacitor on my x1600pro 512MB AGP in order for the capacitor not touching or lifting my zalman VF900CU-LED on one side and make the cooler contact with GPU not perfect  .
> 
> That's mean I need to remove zalman GPU cooler from board again, clean up the GPU from silicone grease, re-solder the capacitor (lucky I have degree in electronics), remove the capacitor from board, solder a wire on board, put capacitor in horizontal position to the board, solder the wire to the capacitor, put Silicone grease on GPU, put back the zalman GPU cooler to the board again.
> 
> ...



I would think adding extra wire would make it unstable since (or from what I heard) everything is timed perfectly and there has to be a certain amount of trace to each place to keep it stable... like or else databits would get out of order or something... just a thought


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

Slater said:


> I would think adding extra wire would make it unstable since (or from what I heard) everything is timed perfectly and there has to be a certain amount of trace to each place to keep it stable... like or else databits would get out of order or something... just a thought


Yes, you are right if that extra wire is for data.  But, from the size of the cap, I believe is only for filter, mostly used in voltage regulator circuit (and also since capacitor location is near voltage socket).  The wires each is only about 1cm only (2 wires, for positive and negative of the capacitor).

Re-arrange the capacitor give me 2degreeC advantage (since the GPU contact is better now), IIRC.

The (bad?) capacitor is on the photo#1 from this link (beside "Vmem Measure" text):
http://sg.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=3710&s=3

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

With a Vgpu of 1.92V and Vmem at 2.20V, we could obtain artifact free clockspeeds at 800MHz on the GPU and 450MHz on the memory


I've never done this before, and I'm lacking on knolage on how to do this. I would think my His 512 AGP is a little differet maybe.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> With a Vgpu of 1.92V and Vmem at 2.20V, we could obtain artifact free clockspeeds at 800MHz on the GPU and 450MHz on the memory
> 
> I've never done this before, and I'm lacking on knowledge on how to do this. I would think my His 512 AGP is a little different maybe.


I am not sure also.  My ATI PowerColor x1600 pro 512MB AGP with zalman VF-900CU-LED without voltage modification can overclocking to Core 576MHZ and Memory 468MHz.  Noticed that my card's Memory can reach 468MHz (without voltage modification) compare to his card's Memory 450MHz (with voltage modification).

Now I become itchy and itchy to voltage modification :shadedshu .  Hopefuly W1zzard or anyone else who know whether software voltage modification on x1600 series is possible can explain on this.  If can't, I need to warm up my solder  .  Probably I only do voltage modification on GPU voltage, since my Memory is already quite high overclocking, and the board design does not good for put heatsync on Memory chips (4 chips on front, 4 chips on rear.  Zalman GPU cooler only can help release heat on 4 chips on front, but not on 4 chips on rear, not balance).

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, so can I buy these parts I need at RAdio shack. Softwere Votage would be so much nicer to have.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2006)

it's not possible via software .. only for x1800 and x1900


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Ok, so can I buy these parts I need at Radio Shack. Software Voltage would be so much nicer to have.


I think so.

It is only general Variable Resistor.  It is better to buy Potensiometer.  Variable Resistor need screwdriver to adjust it.  Potensiometer can be adjusted by your finger easily.  Asked them B type potensiometer (linear type potensiometer), as it is more suit for this purpose.  One B10K for GPU, and one B50K for Memory.  Once you have settle the voltage you want, you can replace potensiometer with fixed resistor.

You need to prepare a tools for it.  You need AVO (ampere, voltage, ohm) meter (better if you buy digital AVO meter).  You need also solder (25-30watt serve well).  Cable, at least 1 meter.

IMHO, with respect to the author, the article is not suitable for people who don't have any electronics background.  For example: GPU voltage modification, it doesn't explain what is "Starting with the resistance set at maximum, decrease the resistance slowly for Vgpu to rise.".  You only need to use 2 pins of potensiometer.  Use cable for them.  One in the middle pin, and one at left pin (from your view where you can adjust potensiometer easily).  Or, better if you measure that 2 pins (before soldering the cable to the board, do not measure it when is already soldering to the board, as the result may not correct, and possible damage the card!!!), it should be ~10Kohm.  You need also to solder cable to the Vgpu measure point for easier to read Vgpu.  After that, slowly turn the potensiometer (around 5-10degree), stop, run ATITool, increase GPU clock, check for artifact and GPU temperature.  Wait for 20-30 minutes.  If stable, you can turn potensiometer again, stop, do the same.  Watch the GPU temperature closely, you don't want to burn your GPU right.  If you satisfy with the result, check the Vgpu, you need it for your reference.  Remove the card, remove the potensiometer and its cables from board, measure potensiometer value, buy Resistor with value nearest to potensiometer value, solder the Resistor to replace the potensiometer.  Now  every thing on board looks nice and tidy again.

That's only for GPU voltage modification only.  Repeat according to the article for Memory voltage modification, and you have both GPU and Memory voltage modification.

Remember to turn off PC completely before remove or putting VGA card.  It is better to take out the electricity cable from PC, as if you only shutdown windows, it will not cut/off the power running on the Motherboard.

Forgive me to give a long reading above, especially without knowing your electronics background.  I am only sad if modification will ruin someone live.

I am not the author of voltage modification article, I am not related to the author.  I am just trying to help with my knowledge.  Do modification on your own risk.  If you think you can't do it, don't do it.

I am still waiting for sure answer whether x1600 series is capable for software voltage modification, before I jump on hardware voltage modification.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> it's not possible via software .. only for x1800 and x1900


Thanks for clarification W1zzard.  Now I need to go shopping for components.

BTW, any news for ATITool?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 31, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> I found it:
> http://sg.vr-zone.com/index.php?i=3710
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



Please noted that above link is for ATI Shappire x1600pro 256MB.  The article doesn't say anything about AGP or PCI-E card.

But, I believe is the same location for my card, which is AGP card.

One by one, I will do voltage GPU modification first.  If satisfied with the result, I don't think necessary to do Memory Voltage modification, as my card memory clock can be overclock to 468MHz (hmmm...., actually, if can reach 500MHz....., greedy me...  ).

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> it's not possible via software .. only for x1800 and x1900




Is it possable with a flash?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2006)

no "software" includes bios, flash or other sort of non-physical modification


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

I don;t want to sound like a broken record, but how does the powercolor x1600pro with the extra bios they give you OC 100 without uping the voltage?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 31, 2006)

different memory timings probably


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

Could memory timing be added to ATi tool?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 1, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Could memory timing be added to ATi tool?


I believe there is memory timing setting in ATITool, too bad, not supported on some chipset.  This case is same like x1600 doesn't support software Voltage modification.  Like my ATI x1600 card is not supported for memory timing setting.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 1, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> different memory timings probably


Or, something else maybe?  I read on the net that PowerColor give a CD contain overclock bios for ATI PowerColor x1600pro 512MB AGP.  But my package doesn't contain it.  And I am using ATITool beta 14 to overclock it, but core can only max to 576MHz with zalman VF-900CU LED without artifacts.  I am not sure if 600MHz with overclock bios is artifacts free or not?

I quest my GPU is not able to handle 600MHz (with stock voltage), that's why the package doesn't contain overclock bios to prevent people calling supplier for artifacts problem.

BTW, I am just measure Vgpu and Vmem of my card, stock Vgpu: 1.29v, Vmem: 2.03v.
Compare to stock Vgpu:1.38v and Vmem: 2.06v of Sapphire from Voltage modification article, my stock Vgpu and Vmem is lower.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes I think I could modify the memory timing in Rabit, but not in ATi tool for the x1600pro/I would flash it IF I new it was safe for it.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 4, 2006)

Voltage modification for my ATI PowerColor x1600pro 512MB AGP fail!  I can only increase Vgpu from 1.29v to 1.30v.  That's already half the way of VR (~5k), and I can't go further 1.30v.  Test with ATITool also always reset my PC, even I can reach 599MHz for Core, not worthy.  So sad, probably my card have lemon GPU on it  .

Luckily I still can return it to the condition before trying voltage modification...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 4, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> I don;t want to sound like a broken record, but how does the powercolor x1600pro with the extra bios they give you OC 100 without uping the voltage?


DaMulta, do you know where to download OC bios for x1600pro 512MB AGP?

My last resort to squeeze extra juice from my card...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2006)

No I have looked for that bios everywhere.


Lucky I go 570 on the gpu on my with a zalman 7300 and it locks withen 5 minites.

550 is super stable for me.

I hit 3940 on 05 my last try,/But now that I have a new MB, and memory in this machine I need to see where its at now.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 4, 2006)

guys the overclock bios you are talking about just has different memory timings as w1zz arlready said. the extra few mhz u will gain from is it not worth the latency.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=31565


Doom 3  1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  47.6 33.0 24.7  
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  53.6 38.9 28.9  

Doom 3 High Quality FSAA 4X + Aniso 8X 1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  29.8 20.4 13.3  
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  34.8 24.1 15.8  

Far Cry  1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  61.33 46.36 34.17   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  68.85 50.91 40.25   

Far Cry High Quality FSAA 4X + Aniso 8X 1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  37.34 26.91 17.41   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  43.38 31.77 20.64   

Half Life 2  1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  58.74 48.70 42.14   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  63.07 57.15 49.06   

Half Life 2 High Quality FSAA 4X + Aniso 8X 1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  41.39 26.58 20.73   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  45.61 31.76 24.65   

Quake 4  1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  80.4 56.6 43.1   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  90.5 66.3 49.7   

Quake 4 High Quality FSAA 4X + Aniso 8X 1024x768 1280x1024 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  56.1 39.0 25.0   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  64.3 46.0 29.3   

FEAR 1024x768 1280x960 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  41 30 19   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  46 33 24   

FEAR High Quality FSAA 4X + Aniso 8X 1024x768 1280x960 1600x1200  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  25 16 10   
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  30 20 13   

Composite Figures 3Dmark 03 3DMark 03  Game2  Game3  Nature 
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  7255 50.8 43.3 50.9 
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  8446 59.8 50.1 59.6 

Composite Figures 3Dmark 03 Single Texturinng  Multi Textur. Vertex Shader Pixel Shader 2.0  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  1137.5 1953.0 35.3 46.3 
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  1347.9 2345.0 41.1 54.5 

Composite Figures 3Dmark 05 3DMark 05 Game1 Game2 Game3 
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  4250 19.4 12.5 20.3 
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB 4953 22.3 14.7 23.7 

Composite Figures 3Dmark 05 Single Texturinng Multi Textur. Pixel Shader VS /VS complex  
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  1237.0 1997.6 95.7 50.4/37.3 
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB  1460.8 2398.4 114.6 60.4/44.7 

Composite Figures 3Dmark 06 3DMark 06      
Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  1913      
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB 2243      

SM2.0 Test  Score GT1 GT2 


Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  680 5.076 6.258  
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB 795 5.876 7.380  

HDR/SM3.0 Test  Score HDR1 HDR2 


Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  711 6.438 7.774  
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB 850 7.728 9.263  

CPU Test  Score CPU1 CPU2 


Power Color X1600 PRO 500/800 MHz 512MB  1783 0.572 0.890  
Power Color X1600 PRO 600/945 MHz 512MB 1851 0.583


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2006)

4105 in 05 now


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> guys the overclock bios you are talking about just has different memory timings as w1zz arlready said. the extra few mhz u will gain from is it not worth the latency.


Interesting, could you please explain more?

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## powerup (Sep 5, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> Pentium 4: Clock 2.4GHz, FSB 533MHz. Memory DDR 333MHz 1Gb.
> ATI PowerColor x1600PRO 512MB AGP + Zalman VF-900CU LED, ATITool: Core 576MHz, Memory 468MHz.
> --3dmark01: 13,037.
> --3dmark03: 7,302.
> --3dmark05: 4,152.



Have you tryed WarCat 6.8... You will get way more points than that with  WarCat 6.8. I got 4559 in 3dmark05 after WarCat 6.8 I got 4675.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 5, 2006)

the Overclock Bios you were talking about eariler. 

all it could possibly be is a different set of memory latencies as there are about 4 core areas that impact a clockspeed, those are:clock frequency  (set is bios), memory latency (set in bios, voltage (done on hardware with x1600 so no software voltage control) and heat controlled by the adaptive fan control (set in bios). 

those four things are what u tweak to get better performance. 

that so called overclocking bios more then likly increases memory latencies allowing for higher frequencies. that in itself is a bad thing as the ram doesnt have much potential in the first place (128bit data bus). that bios also more then likly increases the set fan speed per certan temp. such as stock bios may have the fan at 35% @ 40c the overclocking bios may have it at 50% at 40c, therefore keeping the core cooler allowing for a higher overclock.


----------



## powerup (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> the Overclock Bios you were talking about eariler.
> 
> all it could possibly be is a different set of memory latencies as there are about 4 core areas that impact a clockspeed, those are:clock frequency  (set is bios), memory latency (set in bios, voltage (done on hardware with x1600 so no software voltage control) and heat controlled by the adaptive fan control (set in bios).
> 
> ...









That temp is hot, My Blower fan controller broke so its on the motherboard but its 30% slower but its a HOT day out today. My Commin temps are 39c on idel and 47c on load

Anyways, Look at my memory. So far with any other card that has 128-bit never got that far


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 5, 2006)

um...every x1600xt beats that as the ram chips are rated 700mhz... that is a very nice overclock for a x1600pro however. im guessing its a pci-e 256mb one?


----------



## powerup (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> um...every x1600xt beats that as the ram chips are rated 700mhz... that is a very nice overclock for a x1600pro however. im guessing its a pci-e 256mb one?



nope, Powercolor X1600Pro 512MB AGP that takes floppy connection. I have the thread to volt mod it but I dont know how to use the metter to get the voltage etc..

EDIT: Rember ati tool shows half of the ram speed. 459mhz x 2 = 918MHZ


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 5, 2006)

powerup said:


> nope, Powercolor X1600Pro 512MB AGP that takes floppy connection. I have the thread to volt mod it but I dont know how to use the metter to get the voltage etc..
> 
> EDIT: Rember ati tool shows half of the ram speed. 459mhz x 2 = 918MHZ



yeah go look at x1600xt spec: 587mhz core 1380mhz ddr ram. like i said the mem chips are specd about 700mhz. also known as 1.4ns. 

on the other note that is a very good overclock given the ram and the fact that the agp bridge likes the overclock. my buddies wouldnt touch 550 even though we knew it could clock higher.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> yeah go look at x1600xt spec: 587mhz core 1380mhz ddr ram. like i said the mem chips are specd about 700mhz. also known as 1.4ns.
> 
> on the other note that is a very good overclock given the ram and the fact that the agp bridge likes the overclock. my buddies wouldnt touch 550 even though we knew it could clock higher.


That x1600xt IIRC using DDR3 memory.  Powerup card and my card using DDR2 memory, only 2.5nS.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 5, 2006)

powerup said:


> Have you tryed WarCat 6.8... You will get way more points than that with  WarCat 6.8. I got 4559 in 3dmark05 after WarCat 6.8 I got 4675.


Currently I am using DNA driver.  In DNA driver, 3dmark06 improved, but not on 3dmark01SE, 3dmark03 and 3dmark05.  Maybe I will switch back to ATI catalyst in the future.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## powerup (Sep 5, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> That x1600xt IIRC using DDR3 memory.  Powerup card and my card using DDR2 memory, only 2.5nS.
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



yea DDR2



ARTOSOFT said:


> Currently I am using DNA driver.  In DNA driver, 3dmark06 improved, but not on 3dmark01SE, 3dmark03 and 3dmark05.  Maybe I will switch back to ATI catalyst in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.



Yea, I hate 3dmark01SE, if you have a fast card but slower ram and slower CPU you really pay for it in that benckmark


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 5, 2006)

If you have a His X1600PRo AGP the Iceq cooler is better than the Zalman 7300CUled. It now over heats after 30 mins of bf2 at 550 when before it would run all day all night no problems.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 5, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> the Overclock Bios you were talking about eariler.
> 
> all it could possibly be is a different set of memory latencies as there are about 4 core areas that impact a clockspeed, those are:clock frequency  (set is bios), memory latency (set in bios, voltage (done on hardware with x1600 so no software voltage control) and heat controlled by the adaptive fan control (set in bios).
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenny for explanation.

Another question, does it affect GPU speed, while if we are talking about memory latency is for memory speed?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 6, 2006)

As now I am preparing myself with vga bios editor, vga bios uploader and downloader, I am ready to learn something new: memory timing modification.

Anyone can point me a good link to start?  More specific, for my ATI PowerColor x1600pro 512MB AGP with infineon 2.5nS memory chips.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 9, 2006)

*X1600 newbie...*

Hi all, 

I am new to the forums, and had downloaded ATITool 0.25 beta 14 to see if I could learn how to try to squeeze alittle more out of my ATI X1600 PRO 512MB AGP card. Stock cooling. When I've been following your thread since I too have a X1600, but I'm just learning about OC. My first problem, when I opened ATI toll, it says my idle Temp on the GPU is ( as I write this..) 62C, temp chip is 45C.... from what I'm reading, this is too hot and its idleing!!I have the case off hoping this would help, but as you can see , its hot. When I was trying to figure out how to use the tool, I tried the max core function first to see what happens.. it got to around 590 after about 10 minutes, but the temp was running around 79C. I aborted it after about ten minutes of running. I'm still trying to figure out how to use the tool, but I need to know if these temps are too hot, or expected on a overclocked X1600. Any help for the newbie would be gladly appreciated.
Taylor


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

Taylor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forums, and had downloaded ATITool 0.25 beta 14 to see if I could learn how to try to squeeze alittle more out of my ATI X1600 PRO 512MB AGP card. Stock cooling. When I've been following your thread since I too have a X1600, but I'm just learning about OC. My first problem, when I opened ATI toll, it says my idle Temp on the GPU is ( as I write this..) 62C, temp chip is 45C.... from what I'm reading, this is too hot and its idleing!!I have the case off hoping this would help, but as you can see , its hot. When I was trying to figure out how to use the tool, I tried the max core function first to see what happens.. it got to around 590 after about 10 minutes, but the temp was running around 79C. I aborted it after about ten minutes of running. I'm still trying to figure out how to use the tool, but I need to know if these temps are too hot, or expected on a overclocked X1600. Any help for the newbie would be gladly appreciated.
> Taylor




With regards its best to keep your GPU below 70C as being hot for too long might shorten the lifespan of the card. I keep my card at 56C with 100% speed on stock fan.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the reply. 
Is there a way to keep the fan at 100% without ATI tool running? Until I figure a way of cooling it down so I can run it OC'd, I'm not going to OC it yet. Like I said, at idle, with the fan running 100% it's running at acceptable range, but under load is still getting too hot. I'll fix the cooling problem shortly. Then I'll need to understand a proper way to OC the card to acceptable levels, set it as a profile so I can switch to the profile when running a game or working in my modelling programs. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 11, 2006)

Taylor said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply.
> Is there a way to keep the fan at 100% without ATI tool running? Until I figure a way of cooling it down so I can run it OC'd, I'm not going to OC it yet. Like I said, at idle, with the fan running 100% it's running at acceptable range, but under load is still getting too hot. I'll fix the cooling problem shortly. Then I'll need to understand a proper way to OC the card to acceptable levels, set it as a profile so I can switch to the profile when running a game or working in my modelling programs. Thanks for the replies!


Download your vga card bios (it is better to use your own bios), use Rabit to edit bios, flash it back to vga card.  There are a parameter contain fan speed according to temperature in bios.  Edit all to 100%.

I edit my own bios, now fan speed according to temperature is follow my need.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 11, 2006)

Great!  I saw a tutorial somewhere about how to make a copy of the BIOS onto a floppy I believe, if I can find it then I'll try copying it and see about Rabit. Thanks artosoft.
Taylor


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 11, 2006)

Taylor said:


> Great!  I saw a tutorial somewhere about how to make a copy of the BIOS onto a floppy I believe, if I can find it then I'll try copying it and see about Rabit. Thanks artosoft.
> Taylor


You are welcome  .

Now if I can find PowerColor TUL OC bios, I might be able to tweaking memory timing also for some extra speed without increasing memory clock (means extra speed without extra heat and power)...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Agility (Sep 11, 2006)

Well.. you could use the ATI tool though... Make a profile in the ATI Tool. Then set your fan speed to 100%. Find startup (in ATI tool) and choose the way you want it to load your profile. Like mine...


----------



## Taylor (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, I could just have it load and run the profile, but, when I'm working in my 3D modeling programs I usually have a texture and lighting app running as well, and I'm trying to keep the amount of stuff running at the same time to a minimum. I'd like to just update the card BIOS since the card is running warm all the time at idle. with the fan running at 100% idle is down to 52C. Thanks for the replies!! I need some cooling.


----------

